# Advice for first time DA user!



## kaisah (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just ordered my first DA and set of pads etc… so busy thinking of my "battleplan" of how to attack my car when the weather improves!

I have a Lapiz Blue Golf R, which needs some light correction all over with the odd medium scratch.

I went for the DAS6-V2 as it seems tried and tested, which comes with an orange & white CG hex logic pad (5.5") and some megs #105 & #205. I have also bought some masking tape and a bottle of CP Eraser to act as a panel cleanser before/after the polishing, as well as a 3.5" backing plate and a 4" orange pad for the harder to reach areas, if I need it (thinking corners of bootlid, round wing mirrors, etc).

My plan is to use the white pad with megs #=205 to start with and see how that gets on. I don't expect this to correct much, so then move onto the white pad with megs #105. If that still doesn't do much then move onto orange pad with #205 again. Does this sound about right? Once im happy with the finish I was going to apply some Autoglym SRP and then some EGP. Does the megs #205 make the SRP a pointless task? Should I just go straight to EGP once im happy with the paint? Also I was thinking of investing in a CG hex logic black pad to apply the SRP/EGP - would this work ok with these products?

I have access to a paint thickness gauge at work (paint shop within factory) so plan to use this to get some DFT readings before I bash on.

There is one bad scratch on the door (which I've recently noticed ) which I think is beyond DAing to be honest.. pic attached. Do you think this could be improved much with some work or am I wasting my time trying? Apologies for the bad photo!

Thanks in advance guys J I will be sure to put up some before/after shots once I get going.

Edit: better photo link https://ibb.co/dN3wqS


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say the SRP probably isn't needed if you've achieved a decent level of correction. However if there is anything left it will fill a bit. But that's your call and how much you want to take off. I'd stick to the HL white pad for the SRP.

As for the scratch, polishing will certainly improve the appearance as polishing will round of the edges if it won't totally polish out.

Good luck in your attempts.


----------



## kaisah (Mar 28, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> I'd say the SRP probably isn't needed if you've achieved a decent level of correction. However if there is anything left it will fill a bit. But that's your call and how much you want to take off. I'd stick to the HL white pad for the SRP.
> 
> As for the scratch, polishing will certainly improve the appearance as polishing will round of the edges if it won't totally polish out.
> 
> Good luck in your attempts.


Thanks for that - ill give the scratch a go then and see how it turns out.

Ill keep my black pad for the EGP only then 

Thanks again


----------

